# Samsung HT-D4500 Beratung



## D@rk (4. November 2011)

Hey Leute,
bei Saturn ist jetzt im mom das Heim-Kino-System incl Blue-ray player für 199€ im angebot zu finden.
Wollte mich mal erkundigen ob das system seinen preis wert ist und wie der sound der anlage so ist.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Caspar (4. November 2011)

Hallöchen 

Wenn du eine ehrliche Meinung möchtest muss ich dir leider sagen, dass Komplettsysteme wie dieses allgemein nicht zu empfehlen sind. Spare lieber noch ein wenig und kaufe dir dann einen kleinen 5.1 Receiver, einen günstigen Bluray Player und ein passives Lautsprecherset wie das Infinity Primus. Wenn Gebrauchtkauf für dich in Frage kommt, kannst du immerhin bei den lautsprechern und dem Verstärker deutlich sparen, den Bluray Player würde ich neu kaufen.

Preislich landest du bei etwa 600€ - ich weiss, das ist ein ganzer haufen Kohle - allerdings kauft man sich nicht jeden Tag eine dicke Heimkinoanlage. 

Ich möchte dich mal ermutigen einfach mal selbst zu Saturn oder MM zu düsen und Komplettsysteme zu vergleichen. Im Anschluss, oder zwischendurch, kannst du dir mal ein gutes Paar Stereolautsprecher anhören. Du wirst überrascht sein wie viel besser das Zeugs aus der Hifi-Abteilung ist.  Ausserdem kannst du, falls du dich für eine Komplettanlage entscheidest, dort direkt vergleichen. So weisst du gleich selbst ob dir das Samsung System klanglich gefällt.


----------



## D@rk (4. November 2011)

Hey danke für deine Antwort.
Leider is das etwas zu heftig vom preis
Wenn dann würde ich mir ein richtig vernünftiges soundsystem erst so in 3-5 jahren zulegen
Wenn ich mit meiner Freundin zs ziehe und es mit der arbeit / übernahme gut klappt.

Ist das samsung system denn für den preis ganz ok?


----------



## Caspar (5. November 2011)

Heyho 

Das dachte ich mir schon, ist ja doch eine ganze Menge mehr.

Höre es dir am Besten mal bei Media Markt oder Saturn an, dann weisst du ob es dir gefällt. Dabei kannst du auch gleich noch mit ein paar anderen Systemen vergleichen. 

Wenn ich dir noch einen Vorschlag machen darf... du kannst dir ja auch langsam ein 5.1 System aus gebrauchten Dingen zusammenstellen, kaputt geht bei dem Krams eh fast nie etwas. 
Dann hast du erstmal einen vernünftigen Verstärker und Stereo für die angestrebten 240€. (Vielleicht findest du ja auch ein noch günstigeres Angebot?) Die Lautsprecher kommen tiefer als du vielleicht denkst.
Onkyo TX-SR 308 in Niedersachsen - Schortens | High End Audio & Hifi gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
1 Stück Heco Victa 300*Dark Rosewood aniversary B-Ware | eBay (oder die Victa 200)


----------



## D@rk (5. November 2011)

Danke für deine hilfe
Hab mir im saturn verschiedene zeigenlassen mit film/musik
Und hab jz doch das samsung system genommen

Vom Sound her ist das teil für den preis super.
Hdds, blue-rays, usbs und iphones lassen sich super managen.
Internet und sehr sehr viele formate spielt das dinge ab.
Selbst am tv macht es ne gute figur.

Für den preis top.


----------



## Xion4 (6. November 2011)

Für den Preis glaub ich es dir gerne, solange man vorher nichts anderes hatte. Ich finde die Combo Player und AV Receiver in einem schon immer bedenklich ud ich sag mal so:

Ein guter BluRay Player 150-200€
ein anständiger AV Receiver 250-300€
annehmbare Lautsprecher: 5.0 ab 400€
guter Subwoofer auch ab 200€ aufwärts...

So siehst du wo du dein System einzuordnen hast. Ich hatte vor meinem jetzigen auch nur ein Lidl Bench keine Ahnung was auch immer. Für das Geld, damals 159€ war es top. Mit dem Aktiv Subwoofer der auch noch ein Downfire war. Hatte vorher nichts in die Richtung, war dementsprechend begeistert. Und mit dem Wechsel habe ich dann bemerkt wie "*******" das Set war.

Also höre dir in nächster Zeit besser keine anderen Systeme an


----------

